# namensregeln und verhaltensregeln für einen WoW RP server



## Martok (5. Oktober 2010)

moin.


zum erst: ich komm von einem lotro rp server 

deshalb frage ich mich ob es namensregeln gibt für chars auf wow-rp servern.

ist es z.b. möglich einen schurken shadowkiller zu nennen?
gibt das nen GM ticket wenn mich wer sieht?


2. wenn ich im chat channel nach gruppen suche muss ich da irgendwas beachten ?


gruss
martok


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja, es ist eben RPG. Da ist so ein Englischer "Kiddie-Name" eigentlich eher unangebracht.
Ich denke mit so einem Namen auf einem RPG-Server wird man eher gemieden. Stell dir mal vor jemand gibt eine Kostümparty und 3 Gäste kommen nackt. Was würdest du mit denen als Gastgeber machen?


----------



## Avolus (5. Oktober 2010)

Schaue dir doch einfach die Namensrichtlinien auf wow-europe.com an.
Sollte dich jemand aufgrund deines Namens melden und ein GM entscheiden, dass der Name unpassend ist, wirst du zur Namensänderung aufgefordert und bekommst gleich noch eine Verwarnung auf deinen Account.

#edit: Mit dem Namen "Shadowkiller" o. ä. wirst du mit Sicherheit zur Änderung aufgefordert, insofern jmd das mitbekommt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich durfte als "Shadoweye" herumrennen, kitschige Namen wie Donnerhorn etc. sind ja erlaubt. Das in englisch umgewandelt ging auch noch durch, obwohl es Tickets gab.
Kein GM fand das anstößig genug. 


Ich habe mich all die Jahre an das C im "S(c)hadow" gewöhnt, dass ich es nicht weglassen will. Es sieht glatt so aus, als würde etwas fehlen


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du wirklich RP machen willst - und als Rollenspieler auch von anfang an ernst genommen werden magst, solltest du von "Shadowkiller" absehen 

Wenn Dinge wie "Schattentänzer" oder weißderhenkerwie schon vergeben sind, denk dir einfach irgendwas aus, was nett klingt, damit fährst du
wesentlich besser als mit solchen...na...wie will man's nennen..."Mistigkeiten"! =P


----------

